# Liverpool - Inter. 8 marzo ore 21, tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

Ritorno di Champions. L'Inter dovrà recuperare il brutto risultato dell'andata sconfitta per 2-0 ma ad Anfield non sarà facile contro un Liverpool che continua a vincere e convincere.

Il match in diretta su Sky e Canale 5


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Champions. L'Inter dovrà recuperare il brutto risultato dell'andata sconfitta per 2-0 ma ad Anfield non sarà facile contro un Liverpool che continua a vincere e convincere.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Sky e Canale 5


Fozza inda.
E se non fozza spiaze.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Marzo 2022)

Tanta paura. Speriamo non si allineino i pianeti come nel 2010


----------



## meteoras1982 (7 Marzo 2022)

Spero in una asfaltata da parte del Liverpool, goderei troppo!!! Povero piangina ah ah!!


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Marzo 2022)

Senza barella e ad Anfield gli serve qualcosa di più di un miracolo.
Come Un miracolo il 29 febbraio, di un anno bisestile, mentre un asteroide si schianta sulla terra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

E' arrivata l'ora della manita ! 
Di quelle che fanno veramente male


----------



## Gamma (7 Marzo 2022)

Devono uscire e prendere una batosta psicologica.


----------



## Solo (7 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo in un punteggio tennistico.


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

Bisogna riconoscere che battere il Liverpool 3 a 0 ad Anfield non era facile. Complimenti a loro per l’impresa fatta.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Bisogna riconoscere che battere il Liverpool 3 a 0 ad Anfield non era facile. Complimenti a loro per l’impresa fatta.


Direi che battere 3-0 ad Anfield scherzi a parte, non ci è mai riuscito nessuno in uno scontro diretto champions.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Spero in una bella manita da parte del Liverpool a questi scappati di casa.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

In questi casi come sempre tifo tendini recisi, rotule frantumate e tibie spezzate


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In questi casi come sempre tifo tendini recisi, rotule frantumate e tibie spezzate



Prega in silenzio, dirlo porta male


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

È qua che si gufa ?
Gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È qua che si gufa ?
> Gli ingiocabili.



Vince l'Inter 4-0. Tripletta del turco.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vince l'Inter 4-0. Tripletta del turco.


Salah quel che salah.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Champions. L'Inter dovrà recuperare il brutto risultato dell'andata sconfitta per 2-0 ma ad Anfield non sarà facile contro un Liverpool che continua a vincere e convincere.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Sky e Canale 5


.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2022)

Brutta batosta questa sonora sconfitta del Liverpool


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vince l'Inter 4-0. Tripletta del turco.



Hai sbagliato,sta già al 4° goal personale !


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato,sta già al 4° goal personale !



Aggiorno il conto


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Grande Inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

ma il Liverpool non ha voglia ?


----------



## davidelynch (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma il Liverpool non ha voglia ?


Stanno giocando in ciabatte come all’andata.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Liverpool pochissima roba si vede che si sta risparmiando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Cos'è successo?


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2022)

Piangina ha già perso la voce?


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Vidal mi sembra parecchio appesantito, ha un'andatura pesante. Stipendio: 6,5 milioni di euro


----------



## Baba (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cos'è successo?


Forse qualcuno si è sentito male


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cos'è successo?


Di preciso non si sa ancora niente. Klopp ha richiamato il quarto uomo. 

Qualcuno si sarà sentito male?


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Spero di no ma sembrerebbe infarto o qualcosa di grave a qualche tifoso.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma il Liverpool non ha voglia ?


Non è che non ha voglia, c’e anche l’Inter mica gioca da solo


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Marzo 2022)

Per ora partita equilibratissima, se segna l’Inter un goal per assurdo si può riaprire tutto (clamorosamente)


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Tranquilla, Sinem.
(la moglie del turco, N.D.R.)

Il tuo maritino gioca in trasferta, hai tutta la notte a disposizione per divertirti in scioltezza.

E' pure la Festa delle Donne. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Per ora partita equilibratissima, se segna l’Inter un goal per assurdo si può riaprire tutto (clamorosamente)



Il Liverpool si vede non si impegna.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2022)

Che traversa


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Traversa del Liverpool


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Traversazza Liverpool, vabbè.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2022)

Ops


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2022)

Li stanno scherzando ora


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

2 occasionissime clamorose del Liverpool.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Li stanno scherzando ora



Hanno finito l'allenamento.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Arresto cardiaco di un tifoso ma pare si sia ripreso.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Il Liverpool si è svegliato.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Lautaro non prova neanche lo scatto col difensore a fianco..l'ha bruciato


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Avviso prima che poi stiate male: se pensate che il Liverpool basta passeggiare per portarsi a casa la qualificazione, sbagliate; se non inizia a lottare come sa fare l’Inter può ribartarla.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Lautaro non prova neanche lo scatto col difensore a fianco..l'ha bruciato


Tra l'altro ogni volta che va spalla contro spalla va giù come una mosca, il player da 80-100 mln..


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Salah quel che salah.


Mi sa che da un po' di tempo manda in campo suo fratello


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mi sa che da un po' di tempo manda in campo suo fratello



Salahmino


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

A me sto Liverpool non sta piacendo, non so se lo faccia apposta ma non credo, comunque sto Fabihno e di una pochezza incredibile, se dovessero prendere Kessie fanno un uprgade( Kessie non Iniesta rendiamoci conto). L’Inter per ora benino ma non è sta grande come la idolatrano qui in Italia ma perlomeno ci prova è fa bene, comunque spero che escano una bella botta per il morale.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> A me sto Liverpool non sta piacendo, non so se lo faccia apposta ma non credo, comunque sto Fabihno e di una pochezza incredibile, se dovessero prendere Kessie fanno un uprgade( Kessie non Iniesta rendiamoci conto). L’Inter per ora benino ma non è sta grande come la idolatrano qui in Italia ma perlomeno ci prova è fa bene, comunque spero che escano una bella botta per il morale.



Ma dai ma si vede che non si stanno impegnando perchè l' Inter è di una pochezza assoluta davanti, il Liverpool non sta rischiando nulla ed è avanti di 2 gol.


----------



## Fernando82 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia! Che schiffo di partita


----------



## Baba (8 Marzo 2022)

Dai un gollonzo di punizione


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma si vede che non si stanno impegnando perchè l' Inter è di una pochezza assoluta davanti, il Liverpool non sta rischiando nulla ed è avanti di 2 gol.


E un errore infatti, rischia grosso, mai sottovalutare gli avversari anche se l’avversario è l’Inter fa schifo da sempre in Europa ma questi sono matti è lo sai


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E un errore infatti, rischia grosso, mai sottovalutare gli avversari anche se l’avversario è l’Inter fa schifo da sempre in Europa ma questi sono matti è lo sai



Dai il Liverpool segna al secondo tempo e ciao ciao Inter.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Fallaccio da rosso dell inter,nemmeno il giallo. 
Io non ho parole ragazzi


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Fernando82 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia! Che schiffo di partita


Fa schifo sono d’accordo, l’Inter a me fa schifo anche in Italia ma questo Liverpool pensavo qualcosa in più. Sto Fabihno sembra kondogbia non si regge in piedi


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fallaccio da rosso dell inter,nemmeno il giallo.
> Io non ho parole ragazzi



Si su Thiago Alcantara, fallo bruttissimo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fallaccio da rosso dell inter,nemmeno il giallo.
> Io non ho parole ragazzi


Kilpin sono immuni, comunque anche il liverpool poca roba stasera.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Tra andata e ritorno l'inda ha beccato il liverpool più ridicolo della stagione.
Incredibile come stiano giocando di  e non certo per la forza incontenibile dell'avversario...


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque a prescindere dalla partita ma sta Inter anche in Europa hanno l’immunità sui cartellini ? devono proprio mandare al ospedale qualcuno per essere puniti?


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fallaccio da rosso dell inter,nemmeno il giallo.
> Io non ho parole ragazzi


Per giustificare il nulla dell'arbitro se ne sono usciti dicendo non lo ha fatto con cattiveria e si è trattenuto. 

È un fallo da rosso altro che le chiacchiere


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Il Liverpool sta a giocare con la sigaretta in bocca, pantofole e birra. Ciononostante l'Inter non ha fatto una mazza


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Voi non siete preoccupati? Liverpool si sta risparmiando o è cotto?? Non capisco


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool sta a giocare con la sigaretta in bocca, pantofole e birra. Ciononostante l'Inter non ha fatto una mazza


Si ma non puoi pensare di passare il turno così, basta un attimo di fortuna per la squadra più forte del pianeta e poi che fai ?


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Voi non siete preoccupati? Liverpool si sta risparmiando o è cotto?? Non capisco


Per me nessuna delle due


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma come si fa ad andare in giro con sanchez e vidal?
Raccapriccianti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Marzo 2022)

Nello stesso tempo è successo un genocido calcistico! Dove? in Germania ovviamente! Dopo 45 minuti 4 a 0 per il Bayern contro il Salisburgo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad andare in giro con sanchez e vidal?
> Raccapriccianti.


Sensazioni diavolo?


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad andare in giro con sanchez e vidal?
> Raccapriccianti.



"You'll never drink alone."


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fallaccio da rosso dell inter,nemmeno il giallo.
> Io non ho parole ragazzi



Non guardarla


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Dai è in pantofole il Liverpool su...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sensazioni diavolo?


Non c'è partita.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Rotto De Vrji?


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Dominio Liverpool ora, altro palo Liverpool.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Risentimento polpaccio per de vrij?


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

Culocosmico


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2022)

Un altro legno


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Un po di c... Inter direi


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

L'inter fa proprio caggare.
Pessimo spot per la serie A.

Vidal ha le articolazioni andate.


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma è il mio streaming che fa schifo oppure il prato non è poi sto granché?


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Ok ritiro quello che ho detto il Liverpool ha messo la quarta e hanno preso pure palo che culo che hanno questi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ok ritiro quello che ho detto il Liverpool ha messo la quarta e hanno preso pure palo che culo che hanno questi.



Meglio aspettare comunque la fine della partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Ci rendiamo conto chi sono gli ingiocabili??


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto chi sono gli *ingiocabili*??



Ora più che altro sono inguardabili


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

Sto Laureato è veramente robetta


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia commentatori di Sky inconmmentabili. ah ah!!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Ecco


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sto Laureato è veramente robetta


Una sentenza


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Gollazzo pazzesco bisogna dirlo eh


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sto Laureato è veramente robetta



Una sentenza


----------



## UDG (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sto Laureato è veramente robetta


Dici?


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Ora finita però.
Rosso.


----------



## Marilson (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sto Laureato è veramente robetta


dio santo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Inter in 10, Sanchez fuori.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Dai dai Sanchez espulso giustamente.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Laureato.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una sentenza


Mi sono autocitato. Ogni volta che gufo succede sta roba


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio aspettare comunque la fine della partita.


Assolutamente, diciamo che il Liverpool è entrato meglio rispetto al primo tempo dove non ha fatto poco è nulla come l’Inter d’altronde partita noiosa, anche se l’Inter nei primi 15 minuti non ha fatto male male male, non dico bene sia chiaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

In Italia li ammoniscono mai per falli del genere.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Marzo 2022)

Il gol è bello e il rosso a Sanchez è arrivato ma in ritardo


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahaha Sanchez ahahahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Mi sono autocitato. Ogni volta che gufo succede sta roba



Per favore tifa Inter questa sera


----------



## Baba (8 Marzo 2022)

El Nino Maravilla


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Marzo 2022)

E volevano non lo ammonisse?


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Dai rosso giusto.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Dai rosso giusto.



Sacrosanto.


----------



## UDG (8 Marzo 2022)

Due falli da espulsione e lo giustificano pure


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Marzo 2022)

Sanchez numero uno.....


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Peccato. A 'sto punto tifavo per i supplementari, ma in 10 è dura...


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Però sto Liverpool che schifo di prestazione mamma mia!!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

E chi li sente ora, sai che piagnistei in campionato, faranno da vittime.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma tu vedi se sti culosi dell'Inter non mi fanno perdere la schedina perchè gli avversari prendono due pali.


----------



## Baba (8 Marzo 2022)

“Ehm amigo i campioni sono così. Il campione più gioca e più meglio sta”


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2022)

Non hanno giocato male le melme, con le solite chiappette, calcolando che stanno giocando con quel water con la cresta. I tempi supplementari non sarebbero stati una cosa brutta


----------



## Kayl (8 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Però sto Liverpool che schifo di prestazione mamma mia!!


Sembrava Milan-Sampdoria, si sono mangiati anche l'ano. Quattro palle gol gigantesche buttate nel cesso.


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Forza ragazzi! 20 minuti + recupero per raggiungere i supplementari, daje!!


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sembrava Milan-Sampdoria, si sono mangiati anche l'ano. Quattro palle gol gigantesche buttate nel cesso.



Verissimo ma non è assolutamente il miglior Liverpool che ho visto in passato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

se Brozo si è fatto male son cavoli anche in campionato


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi! 20 minuti + recupero per raggiungere i supplementari, daje!!


Ma no meglio che vadano a casa che con il culo che hanno poi magari passano pure, comunque Liverpool oggi poca roba meglio nel secondo ma non mi sembra questa squadra imbattibile.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Peccato. A 'sto punto tifavo per i supplementari, ma in 10 è dura...


Solo sei un vero perverso


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Marzo 2022)

infortunio Brozovic???sarebbe l'ora avessero qualche infortunio.....


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Non si è rotto nessuno dell'Inter ?


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Mi sa che si è rotto Brozovic. Vabbè tanto resuscita già fine settimana.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2022)

si è rotto brozovic ?


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Rotto Brozo, ottimo.


----------



## Kayl (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non si è rotto nessuno dell'Inter ?


De Vrij e ora Brozovic pare abbia qualche problema.


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma no meglio che vadano a casa che con il culo che hanno poi magari passano pure, comunque Liverpool oggi poca roba meglio nel secondo ma non mi sembra questa squadra imbattibile.


Se passano non mi fascio la testa onestamente. Altre energie perse in ottica campionato...


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2022)

Da sportivo mi auguro che per Brozovic si tratti di un infortunio molto grave


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se passano non mi fascio la testa onestamente. Altre energie perse in ottica campionato...


Non passano......pero' poi rilasciano interviste che dominano


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Hanno piu culo che debiti.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2022)

Non è possibile, dai


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Terzo palo del Liverpool e io ho GOAL alle scommesse. Maledetti culosi li odio.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Terzo palo Liverpool e che c...


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2022)

palo 'natavot, son segnali


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

1 punto in classifica del Milan per una tibia frantumata del turco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

va beh oh..


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Altro palo del Liverpool e sono tre, madonna che culooooooooo questa Inter!!!!


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Dai dai dai, dentro Dzeko che deve segnare il 2 a 0 e poi stirarsi. Forza!


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> De Vrij e ora Brozovic pare abbia qualche problema.


De Vrij è una fortuna per loro, ultimamente faceva solo danni.


----------



## Kayl (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> De Vrij è una fortuna per loro, ultimamente faceva solo danni.


l'unico centrale di ruolo che hanno è Ranocchia, sennò devono spostare Skriniar in mezzo e piazzare o D'Ambrosio o Di Marco.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Da sportivo mi auguro che per Brozovic si tratti di un infortunio molto grave


Grave ma serio.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'unico centrale di ruolo che hanno è Ranocchia, sennò devono spostare Skriniar in mezzo e piazzare o D'Ambrosio o Di Marco.


ma si state tranquilli fine settimana sono ritornati tutti operativi al 100%


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2022)

Se non passano stasera dopo che hanno fatto il gol della vita e gli avversari prendono 3 pali...


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma si state tranquilli fine settimana sono ritornati tutti operativi al 100%


Sbrozo aveva dolore e poi è tornato in campo, magari si è rotto ancora meglio.. sperem.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sbrozo aveva dolore e poi è tornato in campo, magari si è rotto ancora meglio.. sperem.



Sarà in campo alla prossima a Torino, vedrai.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà in campo alla prossima a Torino, vedrai.


Esatto, non ho dubbi.


----------



## Kayl (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sbrozo aveva dolore e poi è tornato in campo, magari si è rotto ancora meglio.. sperem.


gli infiltrano pure il sangue di Hulk nelle gambe pur di farlo giocare, senza di lui sono come un superdotato impotente.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

Se uscissero così temo che questi ne usciranno galvanizzati e a testa alta (aldilà della prestazione uscirebbero dalla CL con una vittoria ad Anfield)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Marzo 2022)

Intanto Anschluss calcistico a Monaco! 7 a 1 per il Bayern!


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Se uscissero così temo che questi ne usciranno galvanizzati e a testa alta (aldilà della prestazione uscirebbero dalla CL con una vittoria ad Anfield)


Può essere ma resta il rammarico della qualificazione


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà in campo alla prossima a Torino, vedrai.


Questi hanno trovato il modo per cambiare i pezzi alle gambe come alle automobili


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> gli infiltrano pure il sangue di Hulk nelle gambe pur di farlo giocare, senza di lui sono come un superdotato impotente.


Vediamo domani, ma se aveva dolore c'è poco da dire.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Se uscissero così temo che questi ne usciranno galvanizzati e a testa alta (aldilà della prestazione uscirebbero dalla CL con una vittoria ad Anfield)


Galvanizzati di che? Hanno segnato su un tiro che se lo rifà 30 volte non gli esce mai. 
Dai non hanno fatto un tiro in porta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Intanto Anschluss calcistico a Monaco! 7 a 1 per il Bayern!


Lewa tripletta in 23 minuti..


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lewa tripletta in 23 minuti..



Extraterrestre. Due rigori però eh.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Galvanizzati di che? Hanno segnato su un tiro che se lo rifà 30 volte non gli esce mai.
> Dai non hanno fatto un tiro in porta.


Stanno vincendo ad Anfield. Vedi te...
Poi che non lo meritano son d'accordo con te


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Extraterrestre. Due rigori però eh.


Si si x carità.. Ma non è la prima volta che fa 3 gol in tempi strettissimi.. Giocatore clamoroso..
Ah, a fine anno pare si liberi... Al posto di Ibra io lo prenderei subito


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma che c...


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Altro salvataggio miracoloso di Vidal !! Mamma mia!!!


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Maledetto Vidal mi stai facendo perdere la schedina.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Vi odio interisti.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vi odio interisti.



Sono cugini


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lewa tripletta in 23 minuti..


Un centravanti fenomenale


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Attenzione che questi hanno culo, punizione pericolosa per l' Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Bene così. Fuori con una vittoria. Rosicheranno ancora di più.


----------



## Baba (8 Marzo 2022)

notizie su brozovic? Speriamo sia più grave del previsto


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Marzo 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Liverpool 2-Inter 1 (Rotto De Vrai, rotto Brozo, Laureato)


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2022)

Male. Nè umiliati con punteggio tennistico nè energie sprecate nei supplementari. 

Liverpool del cacchio.


----------



## UDG (8 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> notizie su brozovic? Speriamo sia più grave del previsto


Domani starà già correndo a tutto campo


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

maledetti vi odio


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Liverpool 2-Inter 1 (Rotto De Vrai, rotto Brozo, Laureato)


Speriamo siano gravissimi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> notizie su brozovic? *Speriamo sia più grave del previsto*



Queste cose non si dicono. Si prega in silenzio.


----------



## mil77 (8 Marzo 2022)

Peccato...ci avevano anche creduto . Adesso speriamo che De Vrij e Brozovic stiano fuori almeno le prossime due partite.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2022)

Pippanoghlu che dice?


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Intanto infortunati Brozovic e De Vrij, eliminati meglio di cosi!


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Galvanizzati di che? Hanno segnato su un tiro che se lo rifà 30 volte non gli esce mai.
> Dai non hanno fatto un tiro in porta.


Guarda come se la festeggiano. Questi escono pure con il morale alto...
Perfortuna almeno si son rotti 3 giocatori. Ma con il chiulo che hanno saranno in infermiera 2 giorni.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Marzo 2022)

Se Sanchez non fa la minchiata del rosso 1 minuto dopo del goal, dove avevano tutta l’inerzia del mondo potevano anche fare l’impresa


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Intanto infortunati *Brozovic e De Vrij, *eliminati meglio di cosi!



Contro il Torino saranno titolari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Queste cose non si dicono. Si prega in silenzio.



Tu devi imparare a gufare correttamente !
Sei riuscito a far vincere anche l'inda contro il liverpool.

Dalla prossima partita si torna a gufare come dio comanda,scrivendo i nomi dei marcatori avversari all'inda


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Marzo 2022)

Finita, peccato però che sia stato questo il copione, colpa anche dell'atteggiamento del Liverpool, eh... Solo che così gli abbiamo dato un monte di alibi, immagino già Inzaghi: "Potevamo fare il secondo gol, ma quella espulsione DUBBIA (!) ha condizionato la gara. Nel computo delle due gare non siamo stati inferiori al Liverpool (e chissenefrega se al ritorno hanno fatto 3 pali e un salvataggio sulla linea)". Per non parlare della stampa: "L'Inter vince ad Anfield, ma non basta" "Grande cuore Inter", e via...


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Marzo 2022)

Peccato avrei preferito i supplementari con goal dei Reds al 120°... ma va bene così, li ho visti belli spompati alla fine.


----------



## mil77 (8 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Domani starà già correndo a tutto campo


Nah...se solo ce la faceva un po non usciva


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Guarda come se la festeggiano. Questi escono pure con il morale alto...
> Perfortuna almeno si son rotti 3 giocatori. Ma con il chiulo che hanno saranno in infermiera 2 giorni.


Quale sarebbe il terzo? In teoria solo De Vrij e Brozovic, ma tornano tutti state tranquilli


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

Peccato. Avrei preferito fossero andati avanti a sfiancarsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Guarda come se la festeggiano. Questi escono pure con il morale alto...
> Perfortuna almeno si son rotti 3 giocatori. Ma con il chiulo che hanno saranno in infermiera 2 giorni.



In premier queste caccole giuidate da klopp corrono come indiavolati,in 2 partite contro l'inter non hanno fatto un emerito kaiser.
Nulla,zero,anche il passaggio del turno è immeritato.

L'inda uscirà veramente con il morale alle stelle


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe il terzo? In teoria solo De Vrij e Brozovic, ma tornano tutti state tranquilli


Laureato non è uscito anche lui per un problema?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe il terzo? In teoria solo De Vrij e Brozovic, ma tornano tutti state tranquilli



>Domani saranno già alla pinetina ad allenarsi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mi sono cagato in mano,ho visto le streghe dopo il terzo palo dei reds
Questi hanno più culo che anima


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Tu devi imparare a gufare correttamente !*
> Sei riuscito a far vincere anche l'inda contro il liverpool.
> 
> Dalla prossima partita si torna a gufare come dio comanda,scrivendo i nomi dei marcatori avversari all'inda



Io ero abituato a vincere senza necessità di gufare contro gli altri.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Marzo 2022)

Vedrai ora i caroselli dei giornalisti pro Inter !! Dicendo che hanno dominato e che meritavano il passaggio del turno ah ah!!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Marzo 2022)

Stasera vidal si è disintossicato per quanto ha corso


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In premier queste caccole giuidate da klopp corrono come indiavolati,in 2 partite contro l'inter non hanno fatto un emerito kaiser.
> Nulla,zero,anche il passaggio del turno è immeritato.
> *
> L'inda uscirà veramente con il morale alle stelle*


Secondo me no, rosicherà ancora di più per essere uscita dopo una vittoria.


----------

